# PE Power Review Course



## FE Exam General_Study (Dec 24, 2013)

Which PE power review course is better. I am stuck between these two.

GA tech Review course or schoolofpe for the power aspect of the electrical PE exam.


----------



## wattersa81 (Dec 24, 2013)

This topic has been discussed a lot on here and it appears that GA is the most preferred by members.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 24, 2013)

I opted for SoPE. Not sure about the GAT class.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gtech course was right on for me


----------



## wirfan2 (Dec 26, 2013)

EE_electrical said:


> Which PE power review course is better. I am stuck between these two.
> 
> GA tech Review course or schoolofpe for the power aspect of the electrical PE exam.




I just registered for the GA tech course based on +ve's I heard by several members here. School of PE is Live only for Electrical. I prefer to learn on my own time so thats another reason I chose GA tech.

I think it boils down to putting the hours in before the exam. I hope I can put in the hours needed.


----------



## JB66money (Dec 26, 2013)

I registered for the Georgia Tech Prep course also a month ago. The instructors are very good and the course Binder is the best reference that I have seen, it is self contained.


----------



## maxus (Dec 27, 2013)

I recommend the GA Tech. Dr. Callen the instructor is quick to respond to emails and his lectures are quite thorough. The fault current analysis portion taught by another professor is a little weak in my opinion. If (heavan forbid) you do not pass and need to retake the course I believe the fee is reduced to $100 or so.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 27, 2013)

EE_electrical said:


> Which PE power review course is better. I am stuck between these two.
> 
> GA tech Review course or schoolofpe for the power aspect of the electrical PE exam.


Here we go again


----------



## jagster (Mar 10, 2014)

Wildsoldier PE said:


> EE_electrical said:
> 
> 
> > Which PE power review course is better. I am stuck between these two.
> ...


I am planning to take in Nevada. Is it ok to take Georgia tech course?


----------



## daw4888 (Mar 11, 2014)

jonsrirama said:


> Wildsoldier PE said:
> 
> 
> > EE_electrical said:
> ...


Yes.


----------

